
Ask HN: What to do about a wrongly shut down GMail account? - haliax
A friend has just had his GMail account closed down earlier today, and can't log in. He wasn't doing anything wrong or spamming/scamming anyone, just using GMail, Calendar, etc. like anyone else does. There doesn't appear to be any appeals process, and he has a <i>lot</i> of important data in there that he's lost access to -- is there anything that can be done?
======
cd34
[http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answe...](http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=43692)

------
there
call your google support representative and ask for a refund.

oh, wait.

